# Volunteers Needed: Study on Residential Landscaping Conflicts



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

A University of Oregon grad student reached out to me. He is doing a study on conflicts of residential landscaping and is needing some volunteers to do a short interview and survey before the end of April/beginning of May.

He says the whole process should take less than 30 minutes and will go toward a better understanding of our interactions with landscaping. If you have had a conflict over any landscaping in your neighborhood and would like to participate, please contact [email protected] or sign up for a time slot here: https://calendly.com/drymph/conflictsofresidentiallandscaping

Any discussion on this topic is also welcome here in this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Time to stir up some conflict with the neighbors so I can participate.


----------

